

Is it ethical for a journalist to publish hacked data? - cyrusradfar
http://kapuno.com/conversation/a6xrehyaauf3i

======
cyrusradfar
TLDR;

• Kevin Roose published an article that was based on an anonymous email with a
hacked data-set

• The data included Sony HR data

• Roose published it without confirmation from Sony or any employees that the
data was accurate

Questions I was pondering:

• Is this bad a bad precedent to set?

• Should we be concerned that journalists are using their platforms to release
private information or does it matter now that anyone can publish on Pastebin
or elsewhere?

